# Cleat Covers: Do you use them?



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

Do you use cleat covers when walking on pavement/concrete while wearing your road shoes?

Please vote and describe


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

Always. Considering the price of Speedplay cleats, it's a good idea.


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 12, 2004)

SPD-SL cleats with their sacrificial, walkable, rubber, bumpers have alleviated any need for them.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

I ride SpeedPlay Zeros
I always carry Covers in my jersey and always use them if I need to get off bike and take a step.

john


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

MisterMike said:


> SPD-SL cleats with their sacrificial, walkable, rubber, bumpers have alleviated any need for them.


this.


----------



## TiCruiser (Feb 21, 2009)

On my SpeedPlays if I'm going further than about 10 steps. They are slick to walk on and I've jammed the spring with fine gravel before. Never on my SPD SL's.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

i have Look Keo pedals, i'm guessing i should use them and they're worth $13 shipped?


----------



## Gearhead65 (Jan 23, 2010)

jmlapoint said:


> I ride SpeedPlay Zeros
> I always carry Covers in my jersey and always use them if I need to get off bike and take a step.
> 
> john



+1 





...and I need 5 characters sez the forum msg.


----------



## cwg_at_opc (Oct 20, 2005)

spd-sl FTW. a virtual head-shot for your feet.


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

Speedplays as well and very handy


----------



## calle_betis (Jun 30, 2006)

No. I walk about 10 paces from where I put my shoes on, to my bike. If I were to need to walk into a Café or something, I´d wear the covers. I ride Look Keos.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

With my Shimano cleats I don't but with the Keo cleats I do always. They add more grip and help to protect the from wear and tear.


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

Not since I switched to SPD mountain bike style pedals for the roadie! How sweet it is to not have to skate across the 7-11 floors!


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

waldo425 said:


> With my Shimano cleats I don't but with the Keo cleats I do always. They add more grip and help to protect the from wear and tear.


do the keo cleat covers offer a lot more grip than walking on the bare cleats?


----------



## seemana (Jul 1, 2009)

I have maybe 10 steps in my garage without a rug/carpet. Other than that, I don't walk in my shoes. Plus I wear Shimano cleats, so again, no.

I considered SpeedPlays until I heard about the cost of replacement cleats and the need to own cleat covers. That turned me off them completely.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

i know i didn't specify in the OP, but i'm mainly concerned with LOOK Keo cleats on my Shimano carbon sole R132 shoes. 

Hows the durability of Keo cleats and the ability to walk on concrete/tiles with them?


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Speedplay user here and I use them when I remember.


----------



## dekindy (Jul 7, 2006)

MisterMike said:


> SPD-SL cleats with their sacrificial, walkable, rubber, bumpers have alleviated any need for them.


I still wear cleat covers to avoid the crunching sound on pavement and mud on soggy ground.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I bought cleat covers for my Keos and then my Speedplays... after a few rides it seems like wasted pocket space and they sit in accessory storage with things like tire levers. If I ever decide I need covers bad enough to waste half a pocket, I'll just switch to mtb shoes.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

looks like "No, Never" is winning by a lot. How much walking do you guys think my Look Keo cleats take before needing replacing? Think i can get a good 5 miles of walking out of them? (of course not at once)


----------



## mrbubbles (Jul 1, 2007)

Time cleats, no need for stinkin' covers.


----------



## Ibashii (Oct 23, 2002)

The one drawback to Speedplay Zeros, which otherwise rock my world (I've used all the major systems except the new Time iClic), is that they gunk up SUPER fast if you don't use the cleat covers, and a gunked up Speedplay Zero can be extremely hard to clip out of. I use them for anything more than a few steps, and then even for just a few steps if those steps involve fine gravel, bare soil or anything else that might cause trouble. It's really no big deal: the covers are cheap, light and easy to use.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

skyliner1004 said:


> do the keo cleat covers offer a lot more grip than walking on the bare cleats?


Way, way more grip. that's the main reason to use them, IMO, rather than reducing cleat wear. They make walking safer and more secure.

I believe there are several brands. IME the Kool Kovers are the best, being made of a very rubbery material that gives you lots of friction. some others are harder and a bit more slippery.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

4 pairs of shoes with SPD-SLs and I use the cleat covers if I have to walk any more than out the front door.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Currently riding speedplay zero pedals.. The cleat is the nastiest walking surface ever.. The coffee shop covers are easy to use and I'm not going to fall or ruin my cleats.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

The newer Keo cleats have a grip like the SPD-SL... they should be pretty fine for as much walking as you should need to do on a road bike.


----------



## BikeFixer (May 19, 2009)

MisterMike said:


> SPD-SL cleats with their sacrificial, walkable, rubber, bumpers have alleviated any need for them.



Yep :thumbsup:


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

No
Bike shoes are for ridin', not for walkin'.
If I have to take more than three steps to my car, I did something wrong.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> No
> Bike shoes are for ridin', not for walkin'.
> If I have to take more than three steps to my car, I did something wrong.


Yeah. What you did wrong was usin' a damn car when you have a bike. I commute every day. I park the bike in a (nice and secure) garage that's a few hundred feet and a couple flights of stairs from the locker room where I shower and change. Those Kool Kovers on my Look cleats make the walk much quicker and safer. The extra 3 seconds it takes to fish them out of a pocket or pack and put them on the shoes are made up before the first flight of stairs are done.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

JCavilia said:


> Yeah. What you did wrong was usin' a damn car when you have a bike. I commute every day. I park the bike in a (nice and secure) garage that's a few hundred feet and a couple flights of stairs from the locker room where I shower and change. Those Kool Kovers on my Look cleats make the walk much quicker and safer. The extra 3 seconds it takes to fish them out of a pocket or pack and put them on the shoes are made up before the first flight of stairs are done.


except not everyone has a place to park their bike safely and not everyone has time to commute to work and back and not everyone is riding distance from work.

How good are the Kool Kovers? Are they better than the OEM LOOK Keo cleat covers?


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

If I commuted, I'd use commuter pedals with SPD's on one side, and plain on the other. 

There's no way I'd walk that far in road shoes.


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

I once got a mechanical about 1.5 miles from my house and no tools to fix it, I ended up taking my shoes off [had brand new look cleats] and actually running/jogging it [witrh bike in one hand] all the way home. It hurt like f**k but eventually the pain was numbed! moral: I would rather have my feet bleed [they had blood blisters] than to stop and walk on a ride with cleat covers..except when going into a cafe for 1min on the tops of 4000ft mountain passes for *wate*r on a long ride with more paases to go get. yes Im hardcore  or just really stubborn :idea:


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Nope.... By the time I wear the metal plate on the Speedplays down, I'm likely due for a new set anyhow.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

*use them*



skyliner1004 said:


> Do you use cleat covers when walking on pavement/concrete while wearing your road shoes?
> 
> Please vote and describe


mainly for safety on slippery convenience store floors. I run old Looks and Keo's. I dangle them from a hook on the seat pack so they never get forgotten


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

I have both Kool Kovers and Keo OEM covers on my Look Keos. Both are long wearing and give good traction. I can't tell them apart. When I need new cleats, which isn't often as the covers keep wear to a minimum, I try and find cleats with covers to save a few $$$ when I can.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

skyliner1004 said:


> except not everyone has a place to park their bike safely and not everyone has time to commute to work and back and not everyone is riding distance from work.
> 
> How good are the Kool Kovers? Are they better than the OEM LOOK Keo cleat covers?


I know all that. I was just yankin' his chain, tryin to out-grump the grump. I realize I'm lucky to live only 6 miles from work.

I don't have any experience with Look's own brand covers. I know Kool Kovers are a good grippy material, but still durable, and I know I've used other brands in the past that were hard and slippery. 

Cost you an extra 5 bucks to find out, looks like.



> If I commuted, I'd use commuter pedals with SPD's on one side, and plain on the other.
> 
> There's no way I'd walk that far in road shoes.


On rainy days, I ride my rain/errand bike, which is so equipped. I wear mtb shoes with those pedals. But on nice days, it's certainly worth 2 minutes of walking in road shoes to be able to ride the quick bike. It's not like it's torture or anything, especially with the covers.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I use the old-style Look pedals and cleat covers always. Covers will make your cleats last a longer and keep you from slipping.


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

MisterMike said:


> SPD-SL cleats with their sacrificial, walkable, rubber, bumpers have alleviated any need for them.



THIS ^^^ :thumbsup:


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

JCavilia said:


> Yeah. What you did wrong was usin' a damn car when you have a bike. I commute every day. I park the bike in a (nice and secure) garage that's a few hundred feet and a couple flights of stairs from the locker room where I shower and change. Those Kool Kovers on my Look cleats make the walk much quicker and safer. The extra 3 seconds it takes to fish them out of a pocket or pack and put them on the shoes are made up before the first flight of stairs are done.



I use my CX bike for commuting... with mtn shoes. No covers needed and more practical than road shoes for that much walking.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I always use cleat covers on my Keos. The cleats are very slippery, wear quickly, and aren't exactly free. Using the covers makes it easier to walk and also makes very little noise when walking. That way if you stop in Wendy's for a lemonade, you don't sound like Sammy Davis Jr. wearing tap shoes. I ride a lot, ~ 6000 mi/year. I can get a year out of 1 pair of Keo cleats.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Keo cleats wear very quickly, they are a soft plastic - I always wear covers when not riding, always have them with me when riding - I get at least a year out of my cleats, rode 8,500 miles last year.


----------



## oily666 (Apr 7, 2007)

Love 'em. I especially like reaching down and peeling them off after using the port-o-lets on RAGBRAI


----------



## ldh6 (Jul 13, 2009)

mrbubbles said:


> Time cleats, no need for stinkin' covers.


As a Time rider, I agree about the cleats (they're awesome), but the pedals themselves suck.


----------



## UGASkiDawg (Jun 23, 2008)

MisterMike said:


> SPD-SL cleats with their sacrificial, walkable, rubber, bumpers have alleviated any need for them.


+1:thumbsup:


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

To me, walkability is an essential characteristic of a cleat. Cleats that aren't walkable, at least for the common distances (car to bike, bike inside store or restroom, etc.) are not worth consideration. Time and Shimano SPD-SL are two I'm familiar with that pass this screening test.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

okay so i've had my keo cleats on my Shimano R132 shoes for 1-2 months now and the walk-ability of the cleat is fine. but the cleats are wearing out with the quickness. i'm probably walking more than i should, but i dont know any better. i'm going to get the cleats for about $12 shipped


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

If you are riding SpeedPlays, you better not take a step without Cleat Covers.
The Cleats don't tolerate pavement very well, and dirt/sand can foul the Cleat Springs making Clipping IN/OUT quite difficult.

john


----------

